# What is wrong with my betta's fins?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Okay, I looked up fin rot and this doesn't really look similar, but maybe it is. You be the judge. I am especially weirded out by the blue betta's fins. It's like they lost a whole section or something but I don't think he actually did. 
Yes, my tank is too small and yes I need a filter but I have no money right now and no one to help me, because they're already helping me with a vet bill. 
I admit I do get distracted and the water doesn't get changed on time, sometimes, but at the latest it is maybe an extra week. 
Pics. 
































































Help?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like they're getting sliced on the plastic plants. Plastic plants should never be put in a Betta tank. Also you should be doing water changes twice a week. This is with or without a filter. They have slices and twisted fins which is a sign of fin rot. Also yes your tanks are WAY to small.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Bettawhisperer said:


> Looks like they're getting sliced on the plastic plants. Plastic plants should never be put in a Betta tank. Also you should be doing water changes twice a week. This is with or without a filter. They have slices and twisted fins which is a sign of fin rot. Also yes your tanks are WAY to small.


Really? D: I was told it was once a week. ****************.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Filtered you could possibly get away with once a week but unfiltered twice a week is a must. Bettas are very prone to fin rot.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you have a problem, more and bigger water changes can help. Without a filter, there will always be ammonia in your tank, its just not good. A tiny sponge filter and an air-pump will make a difference.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Great advice emc7. I use sponge filters even in my fry tanks set on very low.


----------

